# Valentine's Day Contest & Raffle Winners!



## Chris (Mar 4, 2022)

We might have overshot our deadline by a few days (my fault, sorry!) but we are finally able to announce the winners of our recent *TBT Valentine's Day Arts & Crafts Contest* that ran between *February  7th - 20th 2022*. Each of our nine contest winners below are walking away with a Pavé Tail Feather collectible and second Pink Love Potion collectible. In addition to these prizes, our three first place winners are also taking home 800 TBT bells each!

*Traditional Drawing Category Winners*

 In first place, *Millysaurusrexjr*! 



​
2nd Place, lieryl!​3rd Place, Rainbowhorn!​







*Digital Drawing Category Winners*

 In first place, *DJ-Mika*! 



​
2nd Place, skarmoury!​3rd Place, Blink.!​






*Crafts Category Winners*

 In first place, *Firesquids*! 



​
2nd place, S.J.!​3rd place, Aurita!​















*Raffle Winners*





*Heart Glow Wand Winner*
KittenNoir





*Love Ball Winner*
Halloqueen​


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2022)

*A Note About Prize Distribution*​
Prize distribution is handled by administrators, and none are available at the time of writing, so I won't be able to answer any questions about collectible order, shop closure, etc right now beyond confirming that:

Nomination, winners, and raffle prizes should go out either today or over the weekend.
Bell redemption tickets and the Pavé Pink Feather are still available for purchase.
We are aware that some of you are waiting to receive your Pink Love Potion(s) before redeeming your Pavé Pink Feather, so don't panic, there will be a window of time between the prizes going out and the Pavé Pink Feather being removed from the shop.

The Pavé Pink Feather and Pink Love Potion will become available for trade at the same time prize distribution is handled.

I'm sure @Jeremy will post when he has the chance to let you know further details.

Thank you everyone for taking the time to share the love this last month in our first event of 2022. We were blown away by the quality of entries for this contest. There will of course be more to come throughout the year. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## S.J. (Mar 4, 2022)

Congrats to everyone who won or were nominated!  There were so many amazing entries, and I don’t know where you all pick up these skills!  And congrats to the lucky raffle winners too! 

Thank you staff for hosting another great event! I really loved the freedom of the miscellaneous crafts category. The new feather and love potion collectible are so perfect as well!


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 4, 2022)

OMG!!!  I can not even speak right now I screamed when I saw the post.

Congratulations to all the winners !!!! Everyone's entries were amazing  Thank you to all the staff for this event it was amazing and we all appreciate the hard work that goes into these events


----------



## Imbri (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners. You all put a lot of work into your pieces, and it shows.


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 4, 2022)

huge congrats to all the winners!! voting in these events is always so difficult, the talent within this community is insane <3 and of course thank you staff for putting this all together for us


----------



## amemome (Mar 4, 2022)

congrats everyone!! and thank you as always for your hard work in running these events, staff


----------



## Muna (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! 
The entries were so great, I've really had a hard time deciding who to vote for


----------



## xara (Mar 4, 2022)

a _huge_ congrats to @Millysaurusrexjr, @lieryl, @Rainbowhorn, @DJ-Mika, @skarmoury, @Blink., @Firesquids, @S.J. and @Aurita on placing in the contest!! all of your entries were absolutely stunning, and i hope you’ll enjoy your prizes! 

congratulations to @KittenNoir and @Halloqueen for winning the raffles as well! enjoy your new collectibles! ^_^

staff, thank you again for yet another lovely event! i wish i could have put more time, energy and effort into my entry, but mental illness is a ***** lol. i’m very happy with my pavé pink feather, though, and i can’t wait to see what’s next!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 4, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners! 

@KittenNoir I'm soooo incredibly happy for you!  What an amazing prize! Cherish it always!

@Halloqueen what a lucky win!  congratulations!


----------



## Equity (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominees!  There were so many impressive entries out there! 

Thank you to the staff for yet another fun and creative event! Your time and effort is always much appreciated.


----------



## _Donut_ (Mar 4, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners, they were all so creative and beautiful!


----------



## ``` (Mar 4, 2022)

Big congratulations to all of the winners and to the staff for this event! All of the entries for the Valentine's Day contest were very detailed and full of creativity!


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 4, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners! I just wanna say that every single staff nominated entry was absolutely fantastic and all of you should be so so proud of yourselves!!!  Thanks again stuff for all of your incredible work throughout this event! You guys are the bees knees!!!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners of this contest.
I do hope we get more contests like this. It’s so fun to participate in one!


----------



## Naekoya (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulations to all the participants and the winners! Absolutely beautiful works all around!  Definitely was a fun event ~ can’t wait for the next one


----------



## Merielle (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulations to the contest and raffle winners!!  And seriously good work to all the participants as well—there were so many incredible entries, I don't envy staff for having to pick just ten per category. ;v;
I had a lot of fun with this event myself, and I'm definitely looking forward to the next one!  Huge thanks to staff for all the work you put in for us!


----------



## Aurita (Mar 4, 2022)

ahhh massive thanks to all the people that voted for mine  i didn’t think they were good enough but you guys have boosted my self esteem  

congrats to my fellow winners and to all the nominees! it’s an honor to be listed amongst you all  Thanks staff for hosting this event!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

Once again if you didn't win, don't take it too personally. Just be happy for yourself that you had some people liking your work.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2022)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## g u a v a (Mar 4, 2022)

congratulations to the winners and everyone who participated !!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners and thank you to the staff for hosting another amazing event. All of the entries were great.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulations to everyone!! I also can't wait for my love potion, thank you for giving me a nomination.   
Also thank you as always to the staff, amazing work!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Mar 4, 2022)

Congrats to the winners! There were so many lovely entries


----------



## Aniko (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulation to the winners! Your entries are really amazing! 
I'm so in love with that little house...


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 4, 2022)

Congrats to the contest and raffle winners! Well deserved!


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 4, 2022)

Congrats to the winners! Great job to all the nominees and everyone who participated! There were so many amazing entries!

Thanks again to the staff for another awesome event!


----------



## DJ-Mika (Mar 4, 2022)

OMGGG No way!   Thank you so much TBT, I'm glad I could make it in time to join my first event here!  
Congrats to all the other winners and nominees, as well as the raffle winners!   

There was so much variety and charm to each piece entered, everyone did exceptional! I loved seeing everyone's ships and the Valentine's aesthetics, so freaking cute!! ;A; 
Thank you for hosting this event Mods, I look forward to more in the future! ;v;/


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 4, 2022)

Congrats to the winners & thank you staff for hosting!

Loved the digital/traditional/craft categories being a thing, I feel like that inspired a bigger variety in entries than I've observed in the past.


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners! Y’all did excellent!

Thank you Staff for the wonderful event!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2022)

omg I just saw this, congrats to everyone who won!!!!!!!!!! yall are truly amazing, even those who didn't place!!!! great job everybody!!!!


----------



## Aquilla (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you for the lovely event once again   I was so happy to be nominated and congratulations to the winners! There were sooo many gorgeous entries, just voting for one was really difficult.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 5, 2022)

Wow - absolutely beautiful work from everyone, and love to see the many different approaches taken.

Congratulations to our finalists - you've done an amazing job. I'm sure you'll treasure your pieces!


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 5, 2022)

Congrats to the other winners and nominees!
Thank you to the staff for another enjoyable event and a huge thank you to those who voted for my entry. I feel so fortunate to be a part of a community with so many talented artists.


----------



## Rainbowhorn (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you for this chance to participate! And congrats to everyone else


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 5, 2022)

thank you staff for a yet another amazing event, and well done to the winners! all the art was so good


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2022)

The prizes and bells have now been distributed, so please let us know if you think you're missing anything! You'll receive an alert for the bells, but the collectibles will simply appear in your inventory.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank You for the event and cute collectibles!


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you, staff, for a _love_ly event! I loved the seperate catagories and I think it gave more people an opportunity to shine! Though, I know every event can't be that way. Thank you for always thinking of us!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 5, 2022)

ahh thank you for the collectible! so cute, I love it


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 5, 2022)

I hope it's not too late yet to send my thanks and congratulations!

Thank you so much staff for hosting another event! I loved how there were different categories this time to allow a lot of people to shine. I'm happy to see everyone's creations and effort. ❤ I was especially floored with the crafts category, so much diverse talent in the community omg 

Next, congratulations to all the nominees and winners! Special shoutout to @DJ-Mika and @Blink.  who placed with me in top 3, you guys rock!  DJ-Mika, I already commented in your profile, but my jaw DROPPED when I saw your artwork, I was 100% sure you'd be nominated and place somewhere in the top 3. The details, the effort, the fun, and the sweetness in your artwork definitely didn't go unnoticed by the community. Congrats on top 1, a well-deserved title indeed!! And Blink., the (wo)man, the myth, the legend, your piece absolutely tugged on my heartstrings oh my god. It has so much potential for a lovely vday postcard and I would cry if I received something that beautiful. Congrats congrats too! 

Overall, I think this was a really fun event to showcase everyone's different talents. It also gave me a reason to experiment on some brushes and styles, which was great! This isn't the first magazine cover I've made (throwback to fair 2020), but it definitely won't be my last, either. Really excited to expand my portfolio more!

Kudos to everyone in this event, and see you guys in the next!


----------



## Blink. (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you and congratulations!!

Loved the event cause I'm a sucker for these types of lovey dovey seasonal stuffs. Christmas and Valentines do be hitting me in the feels sometimes.
REALLY glad to see other categories, too. Got to see a bunch of different art and it was a joy and my eyes are blessed  

@skarmoury i gib u my heart in a card homie   

in the meantime, i sit and wait for *egg season.*


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 5, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners! Everyone submitted such lovely entries  
Always impressed with how talented our community is~


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! This event was fun and I enjoyed seeing all the creativity/talent this community has!


----------



## Rosch (Mar 6, 2022)

CONGRATULATIONS to all the winners! 
Once again, thank you TBT Staff for this event!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 8, 2022)

Just wanted to say thank you staff for these events, I never knew I could enjoy a forum website so much, especially in these modern social media times. You don't have to make these fun events, the pretty collectibles, the giveaways - but you do anyway and I think that's super cool.

I really enjoyed the three different categories and seeing what everyone made, I especially loved seeing the cool crafts!! It was really hard to figure out what piece to vote for in each category, there were too many great creations, and a lot of them will live rent-free in my head for years. (I still think about Magazine Mash-up 2020 and last years Egg decorating contest)

Congratulations to the nominees and winners!! And thank you to those who voted for my lil Kapp'n + Leilani painting, I spent like a week on that and it was a lot of fun to paint!


----------

